# Bilder in Applets



## javakaba (26. Jan 2006)

Hallo, 
ich möchte ein Applet machen und dabei ein bild einbinden. 
auszug aus code 

```
public class kugel 

extends Applet implements ActionListener { 
Image bild; 

public void init() { 
bild = getImage(getCodeBase(),"picture.gif"); 

} 

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) { 
Graphics g = getGraphics(); 
Ball ball = new Ball(g); 
ball.start(); 
} 

} 

} 
class Ball { 

public Ball(Graphics graphics) { 
g = graphics; 

} 

public void run(){ 
g.drawImage(bild,50,50,this); 

} 
}
```
Bild in der Zeile (g.drawImage(bild,50,50,this) wird immer rot markiert und es wird gesagt , "bild cannot be resolved" 

Was muss ich tun Danke;


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Jan 2006)

Der kann in der Klasse Ball die Variable bild ja auch nicht kennne, die ist ja nur in der kugel Klasse verfügbar.


----------



## javakaba (27. Jan 2006)

Danke, und das bedeudet was muss ich tun (bin anfänger, will mir java selbst beibringen^^)


----------

